# Limitless 200w



## Jaypstagrammar (27/6/16)

Hey guuuys  

Does anyone know when any vendors in SA will be stocking this beauty? 





Fasttech has a good special going but according to some forums members' reviews it could take up to 2 months, and that's a biiiiiit long 

Thanks guys!


----------



## zadiac (28/6/16)

Moved to the "Who has stock" forum so Vendors can reply.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Callan (28/6/16)

Hey Guys

I am the owner of Dew Drop Vaping, We will getting these mods within the next 2 weeks. Send me a message for further details on this product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

Ummm maybe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Callan (28/6/16)

Order is already placed and will be shipped in the next 2-5 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (28/6/16)

Callan said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am the owner of Dew Drop Vaping, We will getting these mods within the next 2 weeks. Send me a message for further details on this product.



Welcome to the forum, I suggest you check out the rules while you finding your way around http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attention-all-vendors-and-resellers.t2201/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Ummm maybe



I've been waiting a whole week, that's like a life time in FOMO land, don't tease

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Callan (28/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Welcome to the forum, I suggest you check out the rules while you finding your way around http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attention-all-vendors-and-resellers.t2201/



Apologies for that Naza05, I am currently a vendor with Ecigssa, Silver and myself are busy working on my sub forum. I shall refrain from promoting till it is up and running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (28/6/16)

Callan said:


> Apologies for that Naza05, I am currently a vendor with Ecigssa, Silver and myself are busy working on my sub forum. I shall refrain from promoting till it is up and running.



Sorry I might have jumped the gun, it was just your first post lol. Goodluck and will be checking out your subforum and what you have soon then


----------



## Callan (28/6/16)

Not a problem bud, I know you were just looking out for everyone . Yeah looking forward to it and I will have some very interesting stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

